# DIY tripod stand?



## Kinkajou (Mar 2, 2013)

Is it for holding a bow and arrows?
Or just to place the bow?
Maybe for a Chrony?

I ask because I have a very simple but effective setup to hold a bow and arrows but it is not exactly a tripod in the sense that it has to be stuck in the earth. But it coul be made as a tripod without problems.


----------



## Missul8r (Oct 1, 2012)

I think its a deer stand to hunt out of.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

If you want to use it work on your bow do like I did & buy a cheap bike stand to work on your bow & clamp a stab where you clamp the bike frame


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry a tripod to hunt from


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

interested, but I have nothing to contribute on this one


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

I used to builds these several years back. We use them to hunt the islands out by the coast in the Marsh. I still have them just have not built any in a few years.They work great and set up and take down is less than a min.


----------



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

could you take a shot of the last stand,under the seat to be exact?Thanks


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

La Wildman said:


> I used to builds these several years back. We use them to hunt the islands out by the coast in the Marsh. I still have them just have not built any in a few years.They work great and set up and take down is less than a min.


They are awesome, I would love to build myself a couple of those. You haven't got a set plans of how to build including the measurements and with a parts needed list by any chance have you? 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

Interested in build info also.


----------



## blackmagic79 (Jul 28, 2013)

jetech said:


> Interested in build info also.


Me three. This could be a deadly addition to a couple of marsh spots.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

That would be just the ticket for the islands in the river close to my house. I need to figure out how to build a couple of those. Are the legs chain link top rail, conduit, or ?


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

I am very interested as well as far as build plans. I have a few spots that trees are unsuitable and these would work great.


----------



## Jgfan (Feb 1, 2013)

I to would love specifics on this stand.


----------



## testpilot63 (Aug 4, 2013)

i would like to know the specs on these also....


----------

